# Interesting Story



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 15, 2017)

http://mashable.com/2017/01/14/niagara-falls-runs-dry/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 15, 2017)

The photos are cool, Mike. I still remember when they did that, it was in the news at the time.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Terry,
i didn't even know that work was done until this morning.
what a feat of engineering!

i saw on a program a few years back, that Niagara Falls will be 100% on Canadian Soil in 100,000 years due to the natural erosion caused by the flowing water.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 15, 2017)

Fascinating, its amazing what humans can accomplish (good and bad). Another remarkable feat was the building of Hoover Dam. I took a "hard hat" tour back in 1999 and the impression is still at the top of my list.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 15, 2017)

I was just a kid at the time, maybe in fifth or sixth grade, but it was big news at the time, it showed up in our 'Weekly Reader'. Who would ever think of shutting off Niagara Falls?

Another item that I will never forget from that same time, and also showed up in our 'Weekly Reader', was that scientists back then were concerned about falling temperatures and that we might possibly be on the threshold of another ice age. I have no idea why that stuck with me, but I remember it very clearly. My honest opinion?  I don't think ANYBODY knows for sure. But, this might be bordering on politics, and it certainly has nothing to do with the original thread, so enough said about that!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 15, 2017)

the story was posted to provoke memories and thoughts to exchange with all, there is no limit to exchange of ideas and thoughts.
anybody can feel free to expand however they may wish


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry Mike, some of us were in harms way when this happened. I didn't hear of it till after I got home. Yup, you really provoked some thoughts. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 15, 2017)

I also remember that Big Muskie was a brand new dragline at that time, used for stripping overburden for a coal mine somewhere out east. They showed a photo with two greyhound buses parked in the bucket. It was HUGE.


----------



## rwm (Jan 15, 2017)

Very cool. 
R


----------

